# funny, awesome, unusual trail cam pics?



## Ripp'n Lipz (Jun 2, 2015)

ive caught some funny and awesome pics over the years and will have to get around to uploading some. in the meantime anybody have any they would like to share?


----------



## smacha538 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smacha538 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripp'n Lipz (Jun 2, 2015)

cool pics, what model stealthcam is this?


----------



## smacha538 (Jun 11, 2012)

For the life of me I can't remember, but it took some **** good pics. Think I paid about $150 for it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I've posted this one before. Just takin" it easy under the alfalfa feeder. The chaff makes a comfy place to rest.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Got one in the varmint trap!


----------



## Joeyc2 (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Joeyc2 (Apr 2, 2008)

Two more


----------



## Joeyc2 (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Me in a hurry to check the camera... walked right into a broken tree branch that had been there for years.... hurt like hell....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Lol


----------



## patk351 (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SouthernCamo (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Ha, you must be near the boarder.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

**** thats low, did they make a landing possibly?


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Here are a few that aren't in TX. I really enjoy looking at the out of state pics. I guess because i have literally looked at hundreds of thousands of game cam pics of white tails in TX it is really different to see other species on the game cams.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*funny*

I stole this from a different thread, funny as hell.. That is one busy momma!!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ (Jul 13, 2012)

SouthernCamo said:


>


they were probably checking you game cam to see all those monster bucks you have.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

SouthernCamo said:


>


LOL. I have seen game cam pics of illegals walking through but never of a helicopter landing to go track them down. That's awesome.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Lol. Pot lickers!


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

No hogs at this stand...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------

